# ...My Super Truper Wedding Journal...



## xxxjessxxx

&#9788; So... After being proposed to on Saturday 28th May 2011, I've already decided on writing a Wedding Journal :wedding:  

&#9788; Here is our story... (Sorry for the essay!) 
Me (Jess) and Andy have known eachother since school. Andrew was rather besotted with me and liked me a lot. However I always tried making him avoid asking me out because I was having problems and didn't want to get him involved. Despite that, we remained good friends throughout school for a whole 4 years :hugs: He only stayed in Art because he knew I was there :blush:

Anyway, sure enough we left school, and I would get so excited when I knew I'd see him at a place, and everytime he'd help carry all the heavy stuff back home to help my mum. This started to get my mum fond of him, which made me rethink the whole situation between us. I was just mainly scared of ruining our friendship .

However, a year after leaving school with many awkward moments between us, that a few days after my 18th birthday party he asked me on a date. :thumbup: I still had a few problems, but my mum suggested I try it as he was a nice lad and had been trying to get me for 5 years :blush:

So there I was, a few days later - standing at the cinema a nervous wreck feeling as though my knees were going to give in! My heart pounded as I saw him walk up to me :oops: We looked both as nervous as eachother - it was like we'd both forgotten that we were good friends and knew this was getting into the serious stuff! 

The date went well, we both enjoyed the film Other Guys, as we sat gradually leaning onto eachother. After the film, it began to rain as we waited at the bus stop :rain: and as he pulled me close to keep me walm I completely melted! As we got off of the bus he wrapped his arms around my shoulders as we both walked to his - I had never had been so nervous!! :rolleyes:

We got to his flat (that he had clearly made an effort to look all tidy :haha: bless him) It was there that he cooked me a delicious meal as we sat on the sofa. We had the typical quietness as we sat both nervously, he then got up went to the bathroom and came back to say "Jess, I've been wanting to ask you something for 5 or so years now, but I'd really like it if you'd be my girlfriend." To which I replied "That's good because I'd really like it if you'd be my boyfriend." Soon after we kissed and then one thing led to another :blush: ...after that he sweetly played and sang guitar to me as we lay in bed :serenade: 

I know it sounds cheesy, but because I've had a rather crappy life - it was from that day that things started to look up. Since then we've kind of rushed into a lot of things probably faster than most couples would, but as we've been good friends for 5 years before this, it just felt so right - and it feels like we've been partners for centuries :haha:

We started TTC just after 3 months of going out, and had been TTC for 2 months before getting pregnant. We were on cloud nine :cloud9: We'd already started saving when we made the decision to TTC so we already had £150 in savings before we knew we were expecting. We both really enjoyed looking and buying little baby things but sadly at 8w4days on 02/05/11 we lost our angel :sadangel: 

We've started TTC straight away so fingers crossed with that! However on Saturday 28/05/11, Andy took me to the zoo for a lovely day out, then a delicious meal later that evening, then when the beautiful sun was going down - he took me to my special thinking place and got down on one knee \\:D/ I couldn't believe it and was so excited!

...Sorry if I've bored you with my story, but there you have it :) I hope you liked it and you probably might think I'm mad making a wedding journal already but I can't wait!! I hope you enjoy :)

Plans come to action so far (Will be adding categories into the thread):
Chosen Guests: Not yet
Chosen Bridesmaids: Two, but can't decide whether to have anymore.
Chosen Page boy: Not sure whether to have one
Wedding dress - Picked a few that I like so far
Bridesmaids dress - Picked a few that I like so far
Brides Tiara - Have a few in mind
Bridesmaids Tiara - Have a few in mind
Brides Shoes - Nothing yet
Bridesmaids Shoes - Nothing yet
Flowers - Nothing yet
Speech: Me and Andy are writing our own vows, nothing yet.
Wedding Reception/Church - Looked up and contacted a few
Hair and Makeup - Going to ask a friend
Photography for the whole day - Going to ask a friend
Venue afterwards - Still deciding, Gazebo or a place?
Theme: Red and white
Decor: Design and buy myself
Catering: Considering having help from family and catering myself 
Invitations: Making my own
Table Centerpieces: Nothing yet
Table Place Cards: Butterflies that sit on wine glasses
Favors: Nothing yet
Wedding Music: Stand By Me down the aisle, and then Somewhere Over The Rainbow by israel kamakawiwo'ole
Venue Music: Unsure yet

Here's a picture of us young love birds - this was taken the first month we we're dating :)
 



Attached Files:







me and andy.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## honeybee2

yay on the journal! Stalking x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aha thanks hunny :)
I've seen yours - it looks very good :) x x


----------



## Miss_d

Congratulations :)

I am now here stalking you, have yous decided a date yet?

x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha hey Miss_d, Hopefully if i need help with anything maybe you could help me too - I'm glad you like the flower girls dresses I suggested though :) 
Erm not yet, but hopefully sometime next year :) x x


----------



## Miss_d

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha hey Miss_d, Hopefully if i need help with anything maybe you could help me too - I'm glad you like the flower girls dresses I suggested though :)
> Erm not yet, but hopefully sometime next year :) x x

Of course i would love to help, we can bounce ideas off each other :) yeah i am really happy with them, thanks so much again. x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww goody good :)
Me and Andy just said - August 2012 :) so yippee :D x x


----------



## Miss_d

xxxjessxxx said:


> Aww goody good :)
> Me and Andy just said - August 2012 :) so yippee :D x x

Brilliant, it will fly in.

You got any idea where you want to get married yet? x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I hope so!
No haven't a clue - I live in Essex, and there are a lot of lovely places around, it's just hard to decide. I'm thinking more of the venue afterwards though than the actual place of marriage yet :haha: What about you hun? x


----------



## Miss_d

xxxjessxxx said:


> I hope so!
> No haven't a clue - I live in Essex, and there are a lot of lovely places around, it's just hard to decide. I'm thinking more of the venue afterwards though than the actual place of marriage yet :haha: What about you hun? x

My sister stays in colchester, is that near you, shes in the army. Its great when the plans come together, well we werent getting married till june 2013 it was booked but we cancelled and decided to go to cyprus to get married, so going there next june, my journal is on here if you want to have a nosey at it x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha yes I'm in Colchester :haha:

Ouou you lucky devil!! In cyprus!! :D I bet your so excited!
I will hun :) x x


----------



## Miss_d

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha yes I'm in Colchester :haha:
> 
> Ouou you lucky devil!! In cyprus!! :D I bet your so excited!
> I will hun :) x x

small world lol yeah cant wait but i am already nervous lol x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It sure is!! 
Oh hun I'm sure you are! 
I bet it'll be here before you know it!
SO what's your dress like anyway? x x


----------



## leash27

Congratulations and welcome to Brides and Beyond!

x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

So...

I have four dresses that I am currently in love with :)

They are all mostly white as I think it's traditional. However I've also found two other dresses in different colours that I absolutely LOVE!! I could have one of them for the venue and one of my white one's for my wedding. BUt what do you think?? DO you think women should have white dresses?

Here's the four white ones:

The first one I really like :)
Second one I also like, but obviously the dress looks bigger because it's spread out onto a chair.
The third one is also lovely, but has red in it.
The fourth I like also, but probably has to be one I'd have to try on :)

What are your opinions?

(I will post a new reply with the two dresses I also love but are not the 'traditional' white)
 



Attached Files:







Wedding Dress No.1.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 6









Wedding Dress No.2.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4









Wedding Dress No.3.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4









Wedding Dress No.3+.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









Wedding Dress No.4.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxxjessxxx

SO here are the other two that I also love.

The purple one, I'm more leaning to wearing at the venue.
However the red one I've fell in love with - what do you think?
Red or White down the isle?
Please give your opinions on everything :)
 



Attached Files:







Wedding Dress No.5.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 6









Wedding Dress No.6.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miss_d

i love all the dresses, however the red one is stunning


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks hunny, I thought that too! Would you wear it at your wedding though or at your venue? x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Andy just saw them and said he doesn't like the red one for a wedding dress as it looks a bit 'cha cha cha' :( 
But he said it would be nice for a venue x x

EDIT: Oh says if they red dress had silver on it would be fine for a wedding dress - yesss!!


----------



## honeybee2

the first one is gorgeous!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks honeybee2, I am very fond of that one too. Still obsessed with the red one though - do you think it's important to be traditional in white? x x


----------



## honeybee2

depends on your feelings hun- personally I think white looks more traditional, but I love the off white colours such as cream, ivory, diamond white and oyster x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I agree that white is definitely more traditional. It's definitely a hard thinker!!
So would you choose the first white one then? :) x x


----------



## Mynx

I love the first dress and the red one!

I prefer ivory/cream to white but if I was younger (I'm an "older" bride :haha:) then I'd definately go with white :thumbup: Couldnt you find out if the red dress comes in a white colour option?
New stalker btw :hi:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mynx,
And no, you can only get it in red. But it's a bargain at 79.99!!! :)
Haha thanks hun :) x x


----------



## Mynx

That is indeed a bargain! The style of the red one is very similar to the 5th dress in your first set of pics tho :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes it is! Didn't realise that!
SO what white one would you choose to get married in then? And would you choose a different one for the venue? x


----------



## Mynx

I love both the first white one and the 5th one, so it would be a tough choice! But tbh, I'd have to see them on to decide which looked the best... it might be an idea for you to go to a few bridal shops to see what style suits you the most and then look for dresses online from there? 
When I was first looking for dresses, I thought I would prefer something a little more understated, and quite close fitting (almost grecian) but when I saw the dress I have now, I almost cried. That's how I knew it was THE dress. So I got it and omg I'm so in love with it and it's the complete opposite of what I was intending on getting :haha: It's a real princessy style one heh! So its definately worth trying on a few dresses and doing it with an open mind ;) 
As for choosing a different dress for the venue, no way... I'm intending on wearing mine all day and all evening .. I'll take off my veil and I may well take off my petticoat (big ole 4 hooped thing lol!) but the dress will stay on :D


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Wow Mynx, that sure sounds like THE dress... do you have any pics :blush:
Yes I'm planning on going to a few shops soon and doing what you say, as it's a good idea. Like you though, I'll probably end up going for something completely different :haha: x x


----------



## Mynx

Oooo any excuse to post pics of me dress!!! 

Here it is... 

First 2 pics arent me :haha: but the last one is of me in it with the 4 hooped petticoat underneath it :D
 



Attached Files:







1703.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









THE dress!.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 4









P5140030.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh it looks absolutely gorgeous!!!!! :hugs:

I bet you are so excited!
Just had a quick look on your wedding journal and your story is so sweet!! :) x x


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks hun :) I adore it! And it was a bargain ... £70 from Ebay as it was an ex display dress from Tiffany Bridal, but it's spotless! 
Most of my journal is ramblings tbh, but it's good to have somewhere to put down my thoughts, ideas and lists ;)


----------



## Tiff

I love the first one!!! 

Tbh, I love my dress so much that I don't even want to think about changing out of it at the venue. :haha: I'm DYING for my veil to come in so I can go back and put it on again for a bit!!! :rofl:

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Mynx

Tiff said:


> I love the first one!!!
> 
> Tbh, I love my dress so much that I don't even want to think about changing out of it at the venue. :haha: *I'm DYING for my veil to come in so I can go back and put it on again for a bit!!!* :rofl:
> 
> Welcome! :wave:

Hahah I'm the same! Any excuse for me to go try it on again ;) I lose 1lb, I think ... Ooooo I'll go try it on! :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mynx: wow!! I love Ebay :haha: you get sooo many bargains!! I thought I'd have a look and I feel in love with them all :) The one's I've chosen are all under 80.00!!
I may have to take some of your ideas in the way you plan them :blush: lol x x

Tiff: Thanks hun, that definitely has been a winner so far!
Yeah I was thinking that but the white one's I've chosen don't really look fit for a party :haha: x x


----------



## jen1604

Congratulations :) 

Your story of how you got together is lovely :) 

Stalking your journal xxxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thank you very much jen1604 :)
Haha it usually gets people going aww :haha: x x


----------



## Scally

hey, love how u two got together! saw u live in colchester, i am in clacton, there are some lovely places to get married around, i am going to gretna green though! The dresses are lovely x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Scally,
Aww great, I do need help with it actually - you need to get married in your parish if you want to get married in a church dont you? Are there places you know of though that don't need this? x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

So you've seen dresses for myself at the moment, and I'm still tied between red or white?
However for the bridesmaids I've found four dresses that me and my two bridesmaids so far like...
So, I'm not sure what colours to have them in as it depends on my dress too. I'm definitely leaning to the first one. It also comes in a silvery grey colour like the second one.
The second one comes in this silvery grey and purple or a strong blue.
The third one is very simple and comes in lots of different colours.
The fourth I also like, and comes in black, red or white.
I definitely like the style of them.


If you have any good combination suggestions with my dresses and theirs please do help! :)
 



Attached Files:







Bridesmaids Dress No.1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









Bridesmaids Dress No.5.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0









Bridesmaids Dress No.7.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 0









Bridesmaids Dress No.6.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Anyone? :) x x


----------



## Tiff

I like the 3rd, mainly because it reminds me of my own dresses. :blush:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thankyou lovely :) x x


----------



## Scally

i love the 2nd and 3rd, where are they from? they are gorgeous! x


----------



## honeybee2

the last one (black one!) is lush!


----------



## Mynx

Agree with HB, that black is absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

They're all from Ebay, I think if I remember they are UK sellers which is a positive!
Thanks girlies :) x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey girlies, so I'm back! After not being on for a while!

I found this excellent website www.ukbride.co.uk by the way - which is a must to check out!! You can add your guests, then there is a table planner where you slide the guests to where there sitting! It's helped me sooo much!!

Anyway, I've decided on this seating arrangement (Picture 1) I did want circular tables, but figured due to circumstances this wasn't the best idea.

The colours I'm currently set on is Burgundy, Silver and White.

I'll add more later as I've got to go now!
 



Attached Files:







Table Plan.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## honeybee2

oooo Ill check that website out now!


----------



## Smile181c

Hey new stalker here :) Your story in your first post is so sweet :cloud9: your DF sounds very romantic (unlike mine! :haha:)

I'll be off to check out that website too! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It is a good website! Hope it's helped you two :)

So back to table decor.

I've now scrapped Silver, and going to have Burgundy, Ivory and White - What you guys think?

Me and OH are working on a tight budget so it's going to be a case of buy things when you can afford them :haha:

We've realised catering for ourselves is the cheapest way so we are doing a buffet style set of foods. 

Obviously, that means buying/hiring our own cutlery and crockery etc. I looked at prices and they were a bit :O Sooo, I've found some nice plastic cutlery and stuff which goes and I think is good as then they are reusable and cheap. Also I won't have to worry about anything breaking and us having to pay for it if we're hiring, so yeah! Go Plastics!!

First pic is the plastic plate, then the second pic is the plastic bowl which will sit nicely on top. Third pic is obviously the cutlery. Fourth pic is the paper cups, then the last pic is the plastic champagne glasses which will have the ivory napkins in.
 



Attached Files:







burgundy-square-plastic-party-plates-packs-of-10-5122-p.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 0









burgundy-square-plastic-bowls-packs-of-10-5124-p.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 0









party cutlery.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 15









paper cup.jpg
File size: 1.1 KB
Views: 15









imagesCAQG3OD3.jpg
File size: 1.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## honeybee2

I quite like those x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks, they're not that special, but I think the plastic affect may actually look ok - we'll see! And it's mega cheap than hiring etc so it makes sense. 
I made a deal with OH, just because we don't have much money doesn't mean we'll settle for second best, we'll just have to save more for the best, but after thinking about them it makes sooo much more sense and I reeeeeallly like the idea now :) x x


----------



## honeybee2

it does make sense!


----------



## Smile181c

You're right, it does make a lot of sense!


----------

